# V Brake Install on Specialized Hotwalk Balance Bike



## gambit023 (Oct 30, 2012)

Installed v-brakes on my son’s Specialized Hotwalk 12” balance bike. Got a bunch of tips from a fellow blogger. Below are the parts I've used for anyone interested:

Parts: 
- V Brake mount adapter (Evolution Bike Co in Georgia $60)
- V Brake boss from LBS $5 (10mm coarse thread)
- Tektro Mini BMX Brake/Lever/Cable set from JensonUSA $17

I shaved down a section of the brake pads since the rear of the pads were closer to the rim than the front and throwing off the modulation of the brake lever squeeze. This is because I moved all the concave pad washers to the outside of the v brake to allow the brake arms to be within recommended specs. If I installed with the pad washers in the proper positions, the top of the brake arms would have extended out too much, and I didn’t want the arms getting caught up on my son’s legs. 

Otherwise, the install was straight forward. My 2.5 year old son can grab and pull the lever without issue.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great idea! Wish I did it when my daughter had hers.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I like it! Getting him used to hand brakes now will aid the transition to a "real" bike that much easier. Good job


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! My son's Hotwalk doesn't have brakes either so I was looking for ways to add brakes to it. Looks pretty straight forward and relatively inexpensive. Thank you!


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Such a good idea. Great work.


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm having difficulty finding the clamp on v-brake adapter online. Is this a LBS only item?


----------



## roesbra (Feb 19, 2009)

I did something similar, but install a disc brake.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

roesbra said:


> I did something similar, but install a disc brake.


Sticking finger into a spinning disk rotor can easily amputate a finger, don't leave the bike within easy reach where kids can play with it unsupervised.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm not a big safety freak but I could never feel comfortable letting my 2-3 year old use that unattended. plus it is way overkill.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Glad this came up. I was looking at that and thinking "Damn, that's expensive", but then realized you can just unbolt it and move it on to the next bike when the time comes.

I have a Hotrock 16 that I want to put a brake on. I was just going to throw a caliper brake on there because something is better than nothing right now (using it as balance, no pedals), but this here may be an even better option.

EDIT: Looking at the pics of the clamps, do they not already have the V-brake bosses installed? Or am I missing something? Trying to figure out how it all goes together.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I called Evolution Bike Co. to order a set of those clamps. They had 3 left when I ordered, and have another shipment of 100 coming in in about two months. He said this new batch will be anodized in various colors. They also charge sales tax for out-of-state sales, just FYI, something about covering their ass with the gov't changing their rules.

Now to source some v-brake bosses and buy the mini v-brake kit.

Is the cable that comes in the Tektro mini v-brake kit decent, or should I find something else?


----------



## roesbra (Feb 19, 2009)

GrayJay said:


> Sticking finger into a spinning disk rotor can easily amputate a finger, don't leave the bike within easy reach where kids can play with it unsupervised.


Always be careful with children, never my son is only biking. the purpose disc brake is minimize stress and fatigue when walking child.


----------



## nee (Apr 12, 2014)

roesbra said:


> I did something similar, but install a disc brake.


It's very beautiful. 
Where do you have found the adaptor for the caliper? 
And what this the hub?
If I can create this one, I create the disc with carbone.

Thanks
Raphaël


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Well all my stuff came in, just have to throw it on there now. The v-brake bosses were $10 for a pair of used ones at my LBS. I should have just bought Aluminum ones for a bit more, _think of all the weight savings! _


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

OK...chain guard bracket is right in the way of the clamp location. I guess I have to grind it off our read around to see what others have done.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Unless I can put them on the chainstays instead, haven't checked that yet.

EDIT: Nevermind, I think it'll hit the chain that way.

Hmmm.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave88LX said:


> OK...chain guard bracket is right in the way of the clamp location. I guess I have to grind it off our read around to see what others have done.
> 
> Unless I can put them on the chainstays instead, haven't checked that yet.
> 
> ...


Dave88LX,

What did you ever work out with these? I went to order the V brake adapter plate from Dan's Comp today and it's no longer listed on their site. Guess I'm willing to pay a bit more for these clamp on ones if that's all I can find.


----------



## Eddie C (Jun 11, 2014)

CJH said:


> Dave follow the instructions the poster put up. I was the one who originally did this but the OP fine tuned it. As you can see I am also running this set up on a 12 in cult pedal bike. The clamps are the best way to go to get the best braking power for your little guy. I chose to go with an avid 5 brake lever as it not only adjust the lever position but also how the easy or hard the lever pulls. My 2 year could easily lock the rear wheel up. Hope this helps
> 
> Dave88LX,
> 
> What did you ever work out with these? I went to order the V brake adapter plate from Dan's Comp today and it's no longer listed on their site. Guess I'm willing to pay a bit more for these clamp on ones if that's all I can find.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

I also would like to install v-brake to 12" Scott Voltage Walker
Do you think will it work?

Thanks.
(I've started own topic before I found this thread, anyway that would be useful for future searchers too)


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

gambit023

Hope you don't think I'm taking the pee..
I'm over the pond in the UK and wanting to fit a rear brake to my crazy sons Hoy balance bike.
Getting the mounts shipped over might be costly once customs get hold of them.
Is there any chance you could give me some dimensions on the mounts please? I can then knock some up on my mill.


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

Hey Goldigger, happy to send you the 3-d CAD model (or pdf of the drawing) of my version of hte mounts if you're interested.


----------



## kalafiori (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Nyquist, is there any chance you could send me CAD model of your mounts? Thanks


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my mounts I machined...
Installed the tektro mini V Brakes..


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Very impressive, wish I had your skills.


----------



## JanHammer (Dec 11, 2014)

I recently picked up this Tektro kit and custom mounts while working in the states and its a real neat solution. I bought two complete sets so if anyone in the UK needs a set at cost, let me know?


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> I called Evolution Bike Co. to order a set of those clamps. They had 3 left when I ordered, and have another shipment of 100 coming in in about two months. He said this new batch will be anodized in various colors. They also charge sales tax for out-of-state sales, just FYI, something about covering their ass with the gov't changing their rules.
> 
> Now to source some v-brake bosses and buy the mini v-brake kit.
> 
> Is the cable that comes in the Tektro mini v-brake kit decent, or should I find something else?


I'm about to add this to my sons hotrock 16 bike. I have the evolution clamps with bosses that came with it and The mini v brake kit. The bolts that came with the kit seem to screw in fine. Am I missing something since you guys went and got new bosses. Please let me know as I'm adding this for Xmas and want to make sure I have what I need.


----------



## JanHammer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shiftredline said:


> I'm about to add this to my sons hotrock 16 bike. I have the evolution clamps with bosses that came with it and The mini v brake kit. The bolts that came with the kit seem to screw in fine. Am I missing something since you guys went and got new bosses. Please let me know as I'm adding this for Xmas and want to make sure I have what I need.


No you won't need anything else. I used the bosses that came with the V brake kit.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Lucky guys. Neither my clamps nor v-brake kit came with the posts, so I had to buy a set on my own.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Please excuse my limited mechanical abilities. Im going to try add these V-Brakes to my Kids Hot Walk. Today he was flying down hills like a wrecking ball.

Questions:

1) Is this the item I need:

Tektro BMX BRK/LVR/CBL Set > Components > Brakes > Linear Pull and V-Brakes | Jenson USA

I know it says cable set, does that mean its all inclusive with the cable? Yes dumb question.

2) What is the V-Brake Boss? Is that the peg that comes out of the mount? Because in the photos at Evolution Bike Company Looks like they are already there.

Thank you for your patience.

J


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Item listed looks like what you need but you will need to check with provider to see if it ships with cables.
The Brake Boss is the peg on which the brake sits again check with the provider that these are included.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

That kit includes brake caliper/lever/cable. Make sure it's the mini kit.

My Tektro kit did not include bosses, nor did the clamps from Evolution, although I think they may ship with them now, you need to check with them. I got mine from the local bike shop/


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Dave88LX said:


> That kit includes brake caliper/lever/cable. Make sure it's the mini kit.
> 
> My Tektro kit did not include bosses, nor did the clamps from Evolution, although I think they may ship with them now, you need to check with them. I got mine from the local bike shop/


THANK YOU... I just spoke to Jenson and they confirmed it does have the cable. Also Spoke with Evolution and they now include the bosses. I should have everything by Friday. Thanks again.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

For those of you who did this did you use the 1st 2nd or 3rd hole in the Evolution Brake Mount? If it was the 1st or the 3rd do you mean the one closest to the front or back of the bike.

Thanks,

j


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

J, Got your PM. I used the middle hole. Have you tried screwing in the little screws on either side near the pads to get some more spring tension to get the caliper arms to reset back out? It takes a little messing around to set them up.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Dave88LX said:


> J, Got your PM. I used the middle hole. Have you tried screwing in the little screws on either side near the pads to get some more spring tension to get the caliper arms to reset back out? It takes a little messing around to set them up.


Thank you for your quick response. My son rides this thing everyday now. So it can't be out of commission to long.  I have not played with those screw much, but its good to know it needs to be in the middle hole. Ill put that back on like that. The other question I had was do the spacers on the brake pads need to be adjusted at all or the way they come out of the box is correct?

Thanks again,

J


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

OK so those two little screws, you'll see them when you look at the caliper, are what control spring tension (how hard it is to squeeze the lever), and also how the caliper arms center on the rim. Maybe go in a turn per side at a time and see how things work out, then either back off one side or add a little more pressure to the other side if they are off-center.

There is a fat and a skinny spacer. I believe I have the fat spacer on the side of the pad and the skinny spacer on the outside (nut side) of the pad shaft. They give you a little extra adjustment in/out.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Dave88LX said:


> There is a fat and a skinny spacer. I believe I have the fat spacer on the side of the pad and the skinny spacer on the outside (nut side) of the pad shaft. They give you a little extra adjustment in/out.


Thanks. Thats how they came out of the box. Ill go mess with it some more.

J


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks again Dave. I did swap the spacers and put the smaller one between the pad (inside) and the lever and the bigger one between the bolt and the pad (outside).

Overall its not pretty but its working really well.

J


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool, glad you got it set up! As long as you have a concave/convex spacer on both sides.


----------



## beebees (Apr 5, 2015)

Thinking about replacing the brake on my 3-year-old's second hand Hot Rock 12 - it's complete rubbish and she can't use it at all.

I'm in Ireland, can't seem to source the Tektro mini brake lever - does anyone have another recommendation that I could get in Europe?

Considering Avid FR5, Tektro TS325A Junior, or a Raleigh Junior.

I have no idea what I'm doing - I'm a "transport cyclist" at best and I've never worked on a bike before. Can anyone help a mama out?

Thanks!


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I am selling a bunch of custome parts from my son's 16" Hotrock http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/brake-lever-rear-hub-upgrades-hotrock-16-a-878765-2.html Custom Kids Bike Parts for 16" Hotrock or Similar Bike | eBay


----------



## jafurcha (Jun 12, 2015)

What is the inside diameter of there brake mounts?


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Reviving an old thread just to say thanks to everyone that posted on this topic. Installed a v-brake my grandson's Hotwalk last night, just to get him used to hand brakes.


----------



## cicot (Sep 5, 2008)

robert w said:


> Reviving an old thread just to say thanks to everyone that posted on this topic. Installed a v-brake my grandson's Hotwalk last night, just to get him used to hand brakes.


Hi, 
I have jus ordered the clamps from evolution. Do they come with the bosses?
How is it working?
thanks


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

cicot said:


> Hi,
> I have jus ordered the clamps from evolution. Do they come with the bosses?
> How is it working?
> thanks


Yes they come with the bosses. They work fine but the tolerances are really tight. Kids' hands are really small so the lever has to be adjusted in quite a bit. So the lever distance to activate the brake is very short which means the pads need to be really close to the wheel.

In the end, they're a bit soft because I can't get them adjusted perfectly (the wheels would have to be perfectly true). But he uses both the brake and his feet and stops fine. And when he got a pedal bike, using the hand brake was natural, so we achieved the actual goal.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

robert w said:


> Yes they come with the bosses. They work fine but the tolerances are really tight. Kids' hands are really small so the lever has to be adjusted in quite a bit. So the lever distance to activate the brake is very short which means the pads need to be really close to the wheel.
> 
> In the end, they're a bit soft because I can't get them adjusted perfectly (the wheels would have to be perfectly true). But he uses both the brake and his feet and stops fine. And when he got a pedal bike, using the hand brake was natural, so we achieved the actual goal.


+1 a touch soft but most of the stopping happens with the break. And when my kid got the pedal bike the handbrake made perfect sense.


----------



## mlusmore (Sep 11, 2012)

Another revival on this thread. Hoping to put a brake on my sons hotwalk as per original poster but can't find the evolution brake mounts here in the UK. Does anyone know where I might be able to get them or something similar? There was someone back in 2014 I think that said they had two pairs... bit of a long shot!


----------



## gambit023 (Oct 30, 2012)

mlusmore said:


> Another revival on this thread. Hoping to put a brake on my sons hotwalk as per original poster but can't find the evolution brake mounts here in the UK. Does anyone know where I might be able to get them or something similar? There was someone back in 2014 I think that said they had two pairs... bit of a long shot!


My second son is just about to move up to a pedal bike. If you want I can sell and ship you the entire brake package. The lever is a bit scuffed up but fully functional.

send me a PM with your email address for more details.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice! I need to get some clamp on v-brake mounts for a 24" BMX that I have.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> Nice! I need to get some clamp on v-brake mounts for a 24" BMX that I have.


Call me or text me - I have the ones I took off Landon's Hotwalk. For all the trail work you do that Landon and I enjoy so much, I'll happily give them to you. 
Robert Wood


----------



## spilmer (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello, is here somebody who can send me drawing of the mounts so i can machine them?
thanks


----------



## joeliser (Sep 15, 2018)

Reviving this thread again.

Can someone, who doesn't need his brake kit anymore, sell it to me, please? I live in Luxembourg. I can't find any mounts here where I live. Thanks.

Joel


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

I am also looking for a set to make my sons 12'' coaster brake bike into a freewheel bike.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

need4gforce said:


> I am also looking for a set to make my sons 12'' coaster brake bike into a freewheel bike.


I don't need one that bad, but I would be interested if someone knows a source for them. It seems like problem solvers or someone should start making them since evolution evidently stopped.

I had a set, but gave them away with our balance bike. I would have kept them if I knew they'd be hard to come by.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I wanna do this for my sons Hotwalk so when my daughter is old enough she starts with Brakes. Gonna try and source these parts and will post up a pic when I get it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Just an update, Evolution Bike Co in Georgia has been out of business for a few years, their facebook site is up, but not active at all.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

But I found this:
https://porkchopbmx.com/evolution-v...m-mounts-clamps-adapters-pair-electric-green/

According to PorkChop they have the rights to machine these products from the guy at Evolution who made them up in the first place, so this would be the source to go to now for them.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay, so after some very helpful emails with Pork Chop BMX customer service I purchased the following 2 items which should meet all my needs:

https://porkchopbmx.com/evolution-v...m-mounts-clamps-adapters-pair-electric-green/

https://porkchopbmx.com/tektro-930a...13a-right-hand-lever-set-w-brake-cable-black/

As soon as they arrive and I get them installed I will update.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I think these are cheaper than all that and come with a pretty decent built in brake (so it seems at least?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

svinyard said:


> I think these are cheaper than all that and come with a pretty decent built in brake (so it seems at least?


I don't understand your question. What is cheaper than what?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Oops, I'm sorry. I meant to put a link in there. I was looking for a brake kit for a buddies kid's bike and found this company. For 65$ (free shipping) you get a new bike with what looks to be a decent brake. Cheaper than the DIY stuff unless I'm mistaken.

Bike looks decent and has a standing bar (removable) too which might be cool (maybe REALLY cool actually).

https://www.glidebikes.com/


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

That is cheaper than the stuff I ordered, but I am okay with that. That easy glider bike has solid tires.... won't be so good on the bumpy trails we frequent. This upgrade to my sons bike is also for the cool factor.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah rubber tires are def a nice upgrade and well worth it. My youngest laid his strider over a few times on tire washouts when he was cruising. Surprised they arent all rubber at this point


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

svinyard said:


> Yeah rubber tires are def a nice upgrade and well worth it. My youngest laid his strider over a few times on tire washouts when he was cruising. Surprised they arent all rubber at this point


Aside from being significantly cheaper than standard wheels and having the draw of zero maintenance, the weight for most of the solid tires is lower and the overall diameter is closer to 11" than 12" -- both of which allow the bikes to be used by younger kids.

We still swapped out with a nice aluminum wheelset from Aliexpress and Schwalbe Black Jack tires for going on trails, but I can understand the rationale behind solid tires for small kids just getting started riding around on pavement.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried the evolution bosses on a 12” Hotrock?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The Tektro BMX Brake kit and the Evolution Mounts came in from PorkChopBMX and I got them installed on Saturday and did a test run with them on Sunday. My son took to the brake right away and they look super cool on there.

He will be transitioning to his pedal bike over the next few months, but my daughter who is 13 months now and starting to walk is gonna get this as her first bike so I am stoked to have it setup with a brake on the rear wheel.

Here are some pics!

Thanks to the OP for the idea!


----------



## DethKiller (Apr 2, 2020)

*Thanks*

just wanted to say thanks 7 years later found this post and ordered the parts.



gambit023 said:


> Installed v-brakes on my son's Specialized Hotwalk 12" balance bike. Got a bunch of tips from a fellow blogger. Below are the parts I've used for anyone interested:
> 
> Parts:
> - V Brake mount adapter (Evolution Bike Co in Georgia $60)
> ...


----------



## Christian_adv (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello everyone I write from Italy. I contacted the https://porkchopbmx.com/ vendor several times but unfortunately he does not ship the parts to Italy to put the brakes on my daughter's Specialized hotwalk. The seller categorically refused to ship from my country. can someone please send me a sketch of the drawing and the measurements so I try to get it done by someone here in Italy.? Thanks to everyone who will reply.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Christian_adv said:


> Hello everyone I write from Italy. I contacted the https://porkchopbmx.com/ vendor several times but unfortunately he does not ship the parts to Italy to put the brakes on my daughter's Specialized hotwalk. The seller categorically refused to ship from my country. can someone please send me a sketch of the drawing and the measurements so I try to get it done by someone here in Italy.? Thanks to everyone who will reply.


FYI, there are services out there that do proxy shipping -- you order and have things shipped to them and then they ship them on to your country. I've known people who've used them pretty extensively in the past for ordering things off eBay in other countries (some will even bid for you on foreign auction sites with a deposit).

Might or might not be cheaper than custom fabrication.


----------



## Christian_adv (Apr 30, 2020)

good morning I will try to see these sites you just told me about. for the realization of the piece even if it will be expensive I don't think it will exceed the 110 dollars that would cost me between shipping and customs duties.
if someone can take several photos of the aluminum mounts clamps adapters and tell me more or less the measurements would help me a lot to make me make a quote for the realization. thanks


----------



## VincencS (Jun 14, 2021)

Nyquist said:


> Hey Goldigger, happy to send you the 3-d CAD model (or pdf of the drawing) of my version of hte mounts if you're interested.





Nyquist said:


> Hey Goldigger, happy to send you the 3-d CAD model (or pdf of the drawing) of my version of hte mounts if you're interested.


Hello Nyquist,

is there any possibility you could send me 3D model of your mounts for Hotwalk v-brakes?

Have a good day, regars

Vincenc


----------



## susiluz (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi. Old post, but let's see if I have some luck... Has anyone tried the Evolution V-brake mount on the newer Riprock models? I want to add a rear V brake on my son's 12" Riprock but noticed the chainstays are not cylindrical, but rather have some triangular shape (if that makes any sense...), so I don't know if they would fit. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

susiluz said:


> Hi. Old post, but let's see if I have some luck... Has anyone tried the Evolution V-brake mount on the newer Riprock models? I want to add a rear V brake on my son's 12" Riprock but noticed the chainstays are not cylindrical, but rather have some triangular shape (if that makes any sense...), so I don't know if they would fit.
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry for the very late reply, but you might get them to work with some old innertube wrapped on the frame to create a more round shape, but not sure they would perform well.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> The Tektro BMX Brake kit and the Evolution Mounts came in from PorkChopBMX and I got them installed on Saturday and did a test run with them on Sunday. My son took to the brake right away and they look super cool on there.
> 
> He will be transitioning to his pedal bike over the next few months, but my daughter who is 13 months now and starting to walk is gonna get this as her first bike so I am stoked to have it setup with a brake on the rear wheel.
> 
> ...


Well, it took longer than I thought, but my daughter has finally found a love for riding her bike. She has had it as her bike for over a year, but only kn a recent camping trip did she decide she really wants to ride. The brakes still work great and she is learning how to use them at 3 years old. Today was the 3rd day in a row she asked to go ride bikes with me when I finished work.


----------

